# Does "Gushing" really mean GUSHING



## angeev

I have called my doctor every day since my appt last week or I would be calling her with this question, plus I would ike to speak with others in the same situation.

I guess I am having what they call a missed miscarriage, my baby is measurign 4-6 weeks but I am actually 9-10 and my body had not caught on yet. I am scheduled on the 17th for a follow-up scan and to schedule a D&C but the spotting started yesterday.

I have gone online to see what I might expect - NOT A GOOD IDEA. When I did this last week about the miscarriage in general it really helped me emotionally, but the physical part really scares me.

People are saying "I had severe and painful contactions" " gushed blood" "blood and tissue exploded out of me"....Seriously, is it like the movies? Might I wake up in a pool of blood tomorrow? Will it really take my body 6 weeks before the bleeding stops?

My doctor is really reassuring adn though she is not really sugar coating things, I just felt I could get more straight forward and more of a variety of experiences here. 

Thank you, adn I wish you all the best with your future pregnancies and hope I can be of some support - even though I am kind of a wreck to be honest.


----------



## kelly4

Hi there, I had a missed miscarriage two weeks ago and then I had my D&C a few days after. I had spotting two weeks before my miscarriage was diagnosed, the day of my operation is when I started to bleed heavily and was given pain killers and then taken down to theatre. People say all kinds of things and I have heard that when I finally accepted that my baby had passed, I started to lose it naturally. I dont know what to believe but I know I had spotting on and off for three weks before I got a d&c as still not passed baby. Everyone is different, if you do get heavy bleeding and in pain, it is advised to go to the doctor, some people can lose too much blood or have a low pain threshold. I hope this kind of helps and please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## Finallytrying

No not gushing, and my dr said after you pass the clots and lining, yes contractions were there but I was told to take advil for them. I read the online stuff and was horrified but besides the emotional part it's nothing like what people say online.


----------



## Starry Night

It all depends on your experience. I had a single gush of blood and I'm talking running down my legs within a couple of seconds. But then it stopped. 15 minutes later I had a second gush but made it to a toilet in time and there I passed the baby, sac and everything. It filled the toilet and blood spattered on the stall walls, all over the toilet, and was all the way up my arms. But then it pretty much slowed to a regular (albeit heavy) period. I didn't need a D&C and by the end of the day I was feeling quite normal physically and could go out and about.

My mom told me about her m/c and she said that it was like someone had turned on the faucet full blast and it wouldn't stop. So she did need to have a D&C. My grandmother told me she almost died after one of her miscarriages because of haemorrhaging.

So no, not everyone gushes bloods but it is a possibility.


----------



## LuckyW

Many years ago I had a spontaneous miscarriage. I had been bleeding for a couple days like I would with a heavy period. It never occurred to me to worry about getting on a plane for a short flight. When I got up, I realized to my utter horror that I had gushed copious amounts of blood all over my seat. The seat of my jeans were soaked. How I didn't feel this happening, can't tell you. Also, have no idea if this happened because of cabin air pressure changing, or because this can just happen with some miscarriages. But I definitely gushed, and it was the kind of trauma that still horrifies to remember 15 years after the fact. I continued to bleed for several more days after that. Albeit not too heavily.

I posted in your other threads that this time I had a d&c. So glad I did. Obviously, people have terrible experiences with D&Cs too. But in the best case scenario, like mine, it's all over before you know it. Minimal pain and spotting. I took some ibuprofen once, after the surgery. Have barely needed panty liners. Feel good from just not being pregnant anymore - more energy and mental clarity. My guess is that even though there is still HCG in my system, emptying my uterus helped clear out much of the progesterone and estrogen in my system overnight.


----------



## LuckyW

Starry Night said:


> 15 minutes later I had a second gush but made it to a toilet in time and there I passed the baby, sac and everything. It filled the toilet and blood spattered on the stall walls, all over the toilet, and was all the way up my arms.

Yikes. Hugs!


----------



## melfy77

First, I am very sorry for your loss:hugs:

About the gushing, I wouldn't worry to much about it. I had a natural MC at 7 weeks, baby was probably around 6 weeks since I saw a heartbeat. I started spotting monday afternoon, had a light period by tuesday morning, then had a few very painful contractions (but no longer than 1 minute in total), and passed the baby and everything else. After that, I spotted for 5 days. No pain, no gushing, way less blood than a regular period. Since your baby was 4-6 weeks, I don't see why you would experience that horrible scenario. Just make sure you have some painkillers and have an U/S to make sure there's no tissue left. And take all the time you need to physically and emotionally recover:hugs:


----------



## angeev

Thanks everyone. I know everyone is dif, but being able to predict would be so much better.


----------



## Apple111

Hi sorry you are going through this. I miscarried last weekend I was 12 weeks but had been waiting four weeks to pass it naturally. I had period like pains for few days then I did "gush" quite a lot in seconds with clots. Sorry for tmi but I was looking for same answers last week. First big loss was at 11pm I continued to lose a lot of blood and clots through out the night and the following morning and my OH ended up calling ambulance. I continued to bleed in ambulance( drenched clothes and wheelchair.) dr gave me an injection to close cervix and I had to have iv fluids and painkiller all weekend and am now on iron tablets twice a day. Thankfully it worked and I didn't need D&C I really don't want to scare you but I was in same boat last week and I think it's best we know what is too much. I waited to long to go in because I was scared they were going to mess about with me and I was mentally drained with it all. I just kept thinking it will settle:) I was wrong hon. To be on safe side if you start to lose more than 3 pads an hour I would just get checked out.. Don't take any chances. That was last week and I was further on than you and hopefully you will be like lady who posted before me. I'm feeling much better now and Just passing like a light cycle. I hope ur experience is over soon, I've found this site a godsend whilst going through this so keep us updated if u need to vent and take are of yourself x

I hope you and all other ladies are feeling better soon cx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

LuckyW said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> 15 minutes later I had a second gush but made it to a toilet in time and there I passed the baby, sac and everything. It filled the toilet and blood spattered on the stall walls, all over the toilet, and was all the way up my arms.
> 
> Yikes. Hugs!Click to expand...

I had a spontaneous miscarriage at just over 12 weeks so I was a bit further along (almost second trimester). And the blood loss looked worse than it was, I think. I never passed out and it was all over right away. I think for me it just all came out at once. I just spotted for the next 10 days on and off. Even on the same day my blood work came back normal so I was discharged quite quickly. But it was awful to see. :cry:

Most people I know had missed miscarriages and needed D&Cs. I don't mean to scare you with my story. But if you're prepared for the possibility you may be less scared in the moment.

My second loss was less traumatizing....maybe because I was able to keep a twin alive in me. That loss was more like a heavy period (albeit with some big clots) and a regular pad was able to keep everything in.


----------



## Stressbucket

I think predicting your exact experience is hard.

Basically, for me, the miscarriage was like a heavy period. I cramped some, but I had much worse as a teenager, and even in my early twenties, with menstruation.

Way too much TMI:

The only 'gushing' situation I had was, really unfortunately, when my friend drove me and OH to the doctor's office. I was sitting down for forty minutes, in the passenger seat, and that turned out to be the heaviest bleeding of the whole thing, but I think being seated kept me from letting it go properly. When I stood up, it felt as though I lost a cup of liquid blood in about five seconds flat. Three big gushes, and then it stopped. Wiped out my pantyliner, my panties, and soaked straight through the crotch of my jeans.

It was unpleasant, to say the least, and cleaning up in the ladies room I must have looked like a cross between "Carrie" and the Book of Job, but that was the absolute worst of it.

My strongest advice, if this is still useful--I see you posted a couple of days ago--is to stock up with heavy-duty pads with wings, but don't read too many Internet sites. They'll freak you out worse than you're already freaked.

All the best.


----------

